# What a Hoss!!!!!



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey all you Doc Hostetter fans...

 I finally managed to corral one of them dark Hossies I been lustin' after for so long... It looks black, but to the light it is olive green; 9 and a quarter inches tall... It's pretty much in the mold of Dr. Townsend, with many seed bubbles and a crudely applied lip... The base is crude, but does not appear to be pontiled per se...

 Gee Haw!!!! Giddyup little doggie...


----------



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2005)

"nuther view...


----------



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2005)

Color...


----------



## woody (Nov 22, 2005)

Is that stoddard, Ron???


----------



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not sure, Woody... Were Hostetter bottles blown out of Stoddard? It has, to me, the look of my mid-1800, sand-pontiled Dr. Townsend and U. Wolfe bottles...

 Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 22, 2005)

Great bottle Ron! You sure have got a nice black glass collection! [] Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, Kelly...

 If I get a chance I'll post the 3 Amigos: Hoss, Dr. Townsend and Udolpho Wolfe...


 Ron


----------



## atticmint (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats one sweet Hostetter's  Good work []


----------



## bearswede (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, Kev...

 Glad there are appreciative Hossie lovers out there!!!

 Did you ever get that Smokine bottle?


 Ron


----------



## atticmint (Nov 29, 2005)

Nope I passed on it and grabbed a National Bitters []  Will post a pic once it arrives


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ron,Nice Hostetter'sI love those dark ones! Did you know that Hostetter produced a 4'amber sample ? Not alot of people have heard of it but I had one from the dumps here! PUP


----------



## bearswede (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, Kevin...

 Glad you like it!!

 I saw a listing in the 2000 Megura for a 4 1/2 inch medium amber sample... It was quite pricey... Did you sell yours? Have a photo?


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

Very nice bottle Ron. [] We dig more of the amber bim down here. Time to time a few pontiled ones show up. Hope to dig a nice olive one like yours one day.


----------

